# Suche Mitspieler/Zum Werben



## TigerBunny (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Jake, 20 Jahre Jung und suche einen Mitspieler, gleich eine ganze Gruppe oder jemanden der sich werben lassen möchte, mit der/dem ich Legion daddeln kann. 

Spiele seit 2011, hatte aber seit Cata nicht mehr gespielt und möchte nun wieder einsteigen. 

Erbstücke kann ich für jede Klasse/Rasse stellen. Ebenfalls Gold auf Aegwynn und Tirion. (Falls es der Realm gepickt wird, bin für andere offen. Gerne auch PvP.)

Horde oder Allianz ist mir auch egal.

 

Einfach mal hier drunter schreiben falls jemand Interesse hat oder Battletag adden: S1drøcker#2470

 

 

Mfg.


----------

